# Mice and winter



## Edgar214 (Jan 20, 2011)

I put D-Con in my attic every winter. If they die up there ain't much left to stink.
Mike


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I keep rodent bait and snap traps set year round in our house. I've found entrys and sealed, but now and then it happens. My philosophy is that I would rather have dead mice than live mice. 

I like to use rodent bait blocks, as opposed to pellets or meal that may be stashed, but that's just me. Use whatever has worked for you in the past. Keep it away from dogs. After baiting and setting traps, seal the hole.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

ferris13 said:


> Question now is do I seal it up during the winter knowing they are already in the walls/attic? Or do I leave thier path open so they can get out especially when it gets warmer. Then seal up and trap in late spring.
> 
> Thoughts?


Set traps and/or poison, or whatever steps you choose to take for those that are already in, but seal the path now, and don't assume that to be the only way in, so while you are at it, look for other areas that may need attention. Leaving it open for them to leave at their convenience only provides an opportunity for their friends to join them.


----------



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Now to figured out a way to seal it up in these temperatures. The hole is under my dryer vent where it exits the brick and rather large. 

Just pack with steel wool and wait till spring to morter?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

ferris13 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Now to figured out a way to seal it up in these temperatures. The hole is under my dryer vent where it exits the brick and rather large.
> 
> Just pack with steel wool and wait till spring to morter?


Steel wool, morter in the spring works 

Mark


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Make sure the mice cannot get into the dryer vent itself as they will then chew thru the vent hose if it is plastic. Set some snap traps right outside the exterior vent, under shrubbery if you have it, in window wells, etc. Look for burrowing, tunneling while you are out there. They are conditioned to come in that hole, when it is closed they will look for the next closest thing which is the vent itself. I've seen this happen. 

Would be a good idea to inspect the vent hose well, as they may already have nesting material inside it.


----------

